# My new fishy Coral! <3



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

This is Coral.  About 15 hours after coming home. He is very curious, a little cautious, and he doesn't dart around like mad or flare.  I think he's too small. He really is little. The last pic shows his size comparison to Dumbo. Dumbo is huge, granted, but still. But these pics show his colors really well.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh my goodness he IS tiny! Those spongebob houses are so cute but I always think "all my boys are too big" and Coral is dwarfed by it! Adorable, love his coloring! Is he an AB guy or from a lfs?


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Hehe, he is tiny!  I looooooooove the spongebob house.  I have 2, one for Coral and one for my other fishy Butterfly. They're really cute. I love his coloring too! I thought it was very unique. He's from petco, actually, but every once in a while you'll find a little gem that looks AB worthy.  My petco was in a sad state yesterday, all the fish looked pretty miserable. But Coral was very active, staring at me and trying to show off. <3


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Aw! Coral is very cute


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you!  I think so too. I finally got a pic of him with his fins open. Does anyone else agree that he might be a baby HM?


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Awww Coral's a cute little guy!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you! <3 Love him already.  I think he's pretty unique colorwise. I've never seen fishies like that at petco or petsmart. And what I can't believe is, they hadn't had a new fish shipment in 2 weeks. He's been there the whole time! And he's still pretty small, poor lil guy must have been TINY when he got there.


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Yup! He ,most likely, is a halfmoon


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Cool! I can't wait til I see him flare for the first time. He swims back and forth, but he doesn't poof his cheeks out. I bet he will soon though. I hope he is a HM!


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

I have a HM too. Same tail except different colors and a little smaller. Mine hasnt flared yet either >.<


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Hehe, awww, how cute! Goodness, you have one smaller than mine? Wow! I have a different HM but he tail bites. He only looks like a DeT now.


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Yeah! My betta, Dancer, is only about an inch or so long. I got him 3 days ago.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

I just came to acquire a very young and beautiful over-halfmoon, if I was religious I'd be praying all day he doesn't tail bite like every single one of my long tailed bettas have started doing =[ It's really a bummer. Here's Ludwig Van!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Pinkcupid765 - Goodness! What a tiny guy! How cute though.  Feel free to post pics!
Greentea - That is one beautiful HM.  I'll pray for you then. Hehe. I hope he doesn't start tail biting! But sometimes they're happier that way. My HM's tail really is just a wreck. Back in febuary he ripped 80% of it off with his filter, then just as it was maybe halfway grown back, he bit it back to where it is now.  But he's happier than ever, and he never stops moving.


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

This is Dancer when i just put him in his new home. I've added more plants since then.








2nd day  You cant see the purple well in this pic


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

So cute! I always tell myself just to take in or buy plakats, they truly are my favorite fin types, but a beautiful halfmoon I have not been able to say no to! Pinkcupid I love the pinky salamander coloring. We three are having too much fun in this thread lol


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Pinkcupid - what a beuautiful lil guy!  <3 the salamanders. 
Greentea - There's no such thing as too much fun! And I have always wanted a HM plakat. I considered waiting to go to petsmart to get a dragon one, but I saw Coral and I was like "Ya know, this lil guy needs a home."  I reeeeeeeeeeally love big fins on a betta. Huge HMDBT's and HM's get me every time! I just love how big and flowy they are. <3


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

GreenTea- Thank you! My favorite fin type has to be feather, but they dont sell those at Petsmart. Haha! Oh btw I got Dancer at Petsmart 
Bettaluver4evr- Thanks! Sorry it took so long to reply! I was at my first day of school! >.<


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

You are welcome! My school starts next week. eep! So nervous. And excited. I was just at petsmart to get my leopard gecko some food, and they had a blue butterfly HM that was soooo small, less than half the size of my pinky finger. Half the size of Coral, actually. Soooo tiny! I put him in the front so hopefully he gets a good home quickly.


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Sounds soo cute! >.< My dad said that by the end of the month i could get another male betta fish or a sorority of females. Which one DX ?


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

This gorgeous fish is on AquaBid right now  
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1314643692


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Aaaaah! *Drools* Aquabid has the most beeeeeeeeeeautiful fish in the whole world. The brightly colored or fancy OHM's and HMDBT's always make my heart skip a beat, they're so gorgeous. I want one so badly! HMDBT's are my dream fishies, and next in line is an OHM followed by a HMDBTPK. <3


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

I really want to buy a female RT and breed it with my HM. Maybe i'd get a feather tail!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

What is a female RT? Hehe. I'm not familiar with that abbreviation. I haven't seen alot of feather tails in person. I saw one at a pet store, but it's tail was more messy than nice looking.


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

RT stands for RoseTail. A feather tail betta is just a mutation of a RT










Above is a fully matured feather tail betta


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I TOTALLY KNEW THAT. Psssshhhh... oops. Hehe. Okay. But that's cool! I wish you luck.


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

You're welcome! Oh, I forgot to post this this morning, but I was so excited. Coral built me a bubble nest already!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Coral's first bubble nest for me. <3


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow Already? My betta hasn't even flared yet....


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Neither has mine! He tries to, but he can't get his gills out.  And yep, already! His bubble nest is bigger today.


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Last Night i put a mirror in his tank and he flared a little  But when i took it out he acted like nothing just happened XD


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Hehe, awwww! Well Coral's tank is right next to Dumbo's, and if I remove the poster I put in between them they can see each other. Dumbo flares like craaaazy.


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Haha! Cute! I hope i can get another betta soon >.< Dancer is lonely


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

You most definitely should. I had gotten Liberty last June, and in October my cat Maxx was put to sleep. I was really upset, and I asked my mom if I could get another fishy. That's when I got Dumbo. 3 months later in January I got Butterfly, a petco rescue. His cup was nasty and the poor thing was freaking out. 1 month later I got Luna. I never thought I'd have 4 fishies ever.  I love them all though. Coral is settling in so well.  <3 He had a partial water change and at first he was scared, then when the nice clean water started pouring in he came out of his spongebob cave and just started looking at me.  You definitely can't have just one!


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

I agree!! I have some news. Not exactly good news... I came home from school to see a vase with decorations almost identical to mine. I asked my mom what was up and she said that she got herself a betta fish... She was going to name him "Fish" but i got her to name him "Blue" He's red and blue and double the size of dancer. But he living in the kitchen, which is like 70-72 degrees. He's sitting at the bottom of his vase. I keep telling mum that the water's too cold. But she's like "It doesnt matter, he'll live or he wont." She's gone mad >.< She only had her last betta for like 6 months and only fed it once a week. I dont know how it lived for that long. Well the poor fishy is probably only going to last 3-4 months... 

Any ideas of how to convince my mom?? The poor thing has some fin rot and she wouldnt even let me put AQ salt in D: But i snuck some in after...


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

(Sorry, SUPER big pic)

I was super bored so i drew Liberty  . Sorry it's not very good. Im still in Middle school ( lol ) . Ah, I didnt even ask you.... Sorry >.<


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my gosh, that drawing is beautiful! <3 Thank you! Ah, middle school.  I start the big one this year... dum dum dum... Lol. And as for your mom's betta, tell her that that lil fishy can live either a few months, or a few years, if you just spend $20 on a heater and proper foods. It's her choice. But we both know what the fish would choose!


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

I'll try to get to her. Thanks


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

You're welcome.  My mom always gives me the evil eye when I do 100% water changes every 2 weeks and the water's not cloudy. But she knows I love my fishies so she lets me.


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

I change my fishies water every 4-5 days. My mom didn't want me to get a filter or heater because "It wouldn't look as good". So i keep my room at 78 degrees and hope for the best >.< I have live plants in his vase. Don't they oxygenate the water? And im pretty sure bamboo absorbs ammonia.... Ah, im rambling, sorry...


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Heaters may not be the most attractive, but they're very handy.  I don't know if any plants absorb ammonia, I just know you have to keep all dead plants and leaves out of fish water because they rot and make the water unhealthy. ;/ But live plants are usually very good for fish tanks.


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

Coral is very small and adorable!  I'm glad you're enjoying your new betta, haha XD


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you! I love him alot. <3 I miss liberty, but I'm glad his tank is now home to a new lil fella who definitely needed it.


----------

